
Google Seeks Help with Recognition Technology - bootload
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/sep2006/tc20060906_924112.htm?chan=search
======
mukund
As people say that there is a whole lot of space for everyone in search
technology. The author is right in pointing out things and it is more or less
like understanding limitations of the current technology and is more like a
hint for people to get into this and who knows they may get space in search
space and one day overhelm google

------
bootload
old but useful insight into old software re-examined to solve hard problems in
reading text and interpreting it (OCR) ~ <http://code.google.com/p/tesseract-
ocr>

